# Wall Mounted Storage



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Either y'er single, or the wife is into flyfish'n too.  

Wall mounted wouldn't work for me, I keep my rods in an overhead rack
on the garage ceiling above the boat. Makes for easy loading and unloading.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Not married yet. But living with my girlfriend and not sure if the new place will have a garage. Do you have a picture of yours mounted in ceiling?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Better hurry up and mount the however you want haha. Mine are on a rack in the garage hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Some ideas for you

Ceiling Mounted Rod Racks

Mine has 4 cross frames for even support the length of the rods
Just remember to find the joists when drilling the holes for the hanger straps/screws.  

Mine in a pic from when I was building my wood skiff, 5 years ago


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I think ceiling is the way to go. Will have to find a nice stain for the wood. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Looking for a DIY project for my new house.  Would like to keep the rods off the floor and hang them on the wall.  Looking for a nice wood look.  Anyone have pictures of how they mount their fly rods on the wall?


I have a very simple method of hanging/displaying fly rods on a wall with a nice "wood look". But, it looks like you are happy with hanging your fish poles in the garage. Best of luck with that.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...Mine in a pic from when I was building my wood skiff, 5 years ago


Could you please put a circle around the fly rods/reels?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> > Looking for a DIY project for my new house.  Would like to keep the rods off the floor and hang them on the wall.  Looking for a nice wood look.  Anyone have pictures of how they mount their fly rods on the wall?
> 
> 
> I have a very simple method of hanging/displaying fly rods on a wall with a nice "wood look". But, it looks like you are happy with hanging your fish poles in the garage. Best of luck with that.


I'd like to hear how you store them. Ideally I would like to store them inside to keep them from the heat in the garage. I don't mind walking from inside the house to the garage to put them in the boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The right arrow is pointing to my last fly reel, Fin-Nor Model 3 AR on a 10wt.
Left arrow is pointing to the rod tip, just clear of where the garage door stops.
Previous to that pic I had several other disposable Shakespeare freshwater fly combos
up there with it, but using a freshwater wally-world fly combo on alligator gar
isn't conducive to a long combo lifespan.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

cheap and easy


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> cheap and easy



Where did you get those wooden dowels? I like that look.


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

> cheap and easy


Was just coming to post this. Thats such a sick set up. Just to repeat the above poster, where did you get the holders?

Going to do the same thing at my house.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i got a solid wood rod from lowes and cut even 3'' pieces 

drilled out the center half way through, then redrilled all the way through with a smaller bit.  then screwed them in the wall. 

fill the hole with wood putty, stain, hang rods 

post your finished project


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey I got a really great idea! How about Bay just makes a whole bunch of those cool looking dowels and we could buy them for a reasonable price.....you know .....something like 25cents each..... ;D


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> i got a solid wood rod from lowes and cut even 3'' pieces
> 
> drilled out the center half way through, then redrilled all the way through with a smaller bit.  then screwed them in the wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Think this is the best way to go and is the exact look I'm trying to obtain. Would definitely pay more than 25 cents for those.....


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Hey I got a really great idea! How about Bay just makes a whole bunch of those cool looking dowels and we could buy them for a reasonable price.....you know .....something like 25cents each..... ;D


hahahaah

see you soon


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

And for those not into wood putty, stick a cabinet pull or finial on the end.
Hides the hole and prevents accidental fallout.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I just made a home-made ceiling rack if anyone is looking to go that route, and I used my old floor rack to do it:

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2014/01/07/diy-turning-a-rod-floor-rack-into-a-ceiling-rack/


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

I came across this one a while back (can't remember where) and love it. Will be doing something similar soon with some redfish/tarpon artwork on it.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's how i store mine in a one car garage 









4 pieces of wood and a couple of hole saws
gil


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have any blank walls what with fish mounts, Turkey tails, Ducks and deer. At least were the wife lets me put that kind of stuff (Downstairs). I keep my fly rods in their socks and in a hallway downstairs that is out of the sun and in the winter does not get below 58 and 78 in the summer


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

cheap, easy, not fancy but works just fine


----------

